# Here's a neat idea



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Knitting a dishcloth from dishcloths. I found this from another group i read daily on craft ideas.

http://thehabygoddess.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/new-twist-to-knitted-dishcloth.html


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a neat idea!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Knitting a dishcloth from dishcloths. I found this from another group i read daily on craft ideas.
> 
> http://thehabygoddess.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/new-twist-to-knitted-dishcloth.html


A great idea! just added j-cloths to shopping list :wink:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I LOVE IT


----------



## quinny (May 8, 2012)

Sorry... dont know why you would chop up a perfectly serviceable dishcoth - to make a dishcloth, when there are so many yarns out there...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The picture of those dishcloths is giving me bad flashbacks to my tenure in the food service industry! Shudder!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice, are those those reusable papery cloths?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think that is a great idea. I like my dish cloths to have some substance. By themselves these dishcloths rip and get thin quickly. If you knit some together it sure would give it more strength to last more than one use. Thanks for letting us in on this one..


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> krankymax said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting a dishcloth from dishcloths. I found this from another group i read daily on craft ideas.
> ...


Gave it a try, but not impressed. They were very flimsy and just tore, maybe because I bought an 'own-brand'? :thumbdown:
A pity as they did look pretty.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the fabric?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

So very clever. Thanks for sharing. This is also a neat website.

pzoe


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Fabulous idea...i'm away to buy some dish cloths....


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

how clever! I loathe those flimsy commercial cloths in their original form, but might give this a try.


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

cute idea. Looks like "Handy Wipes" to me. Knitting them together would make them last longer too. Always looking for something unique. Thanks!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

How cool is that!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am puzzled by this as well. Surely a ball of Sugar and Cream @ $1.77 is cheaper. I can get 2 DC out of one ball. Edith M


quinny said:


> Sorry... dont know why you would chop up a perfectly serviceable dishcoth - to make a dishcloth, when there are so many yarns out there...


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I, too, thought it looks like stips of Handy Wipes knitted together.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks really cool...wonder if you could crochet this....


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're all welcome. I can see maybe even using old teeshirts to use for this.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I was wondering if it was handi-wipes also. I think it's fun to make something out of something ... I think the idea is that you get extra scrub factor.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

How springy and summery this looks. I love it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Even if they aren't all that good for actual use it is a clever idea. They would make a cute addition to a kitchen shower gift. Or doesn't anyone do those for new brides anymore?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Even if they aren't all that good for actual use it is a clever idea. They would make a cute addition to a kitchen shower gift. Or doesn't anyone do those for new brides anymore?


Yes, in my neck of the woods, they still do kitchen showers, Cute in a basket for housewarming too.
Patty


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I use handi-wipes all the time-----love this idea and I am going to try it. It should make the dishcloth stronger and yet definitely disposal!!!!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

probably because we can, plus something different. i have been gifting my friends w/ cottong knitted dish cloths for years and recently gave this one to several for them to try out. they liked them especially for pots/pans. who knew. the wittless knitter.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Knitting a dishcloth from dishcloths. I found this from another group i read daily on craft ideas.
> 
> http://thehabygoddess.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/new-twist-to-knitted-dishcloth.html


Well can you beat them apples. I guess nothing is impossible.


----------

